# Chretien Pics! (Sorry was not sure where to put this)



## Jocelyn3113 (May 28, 2011)

Hey all, 
Just got a new Camera and decided to take some pics of the animals. Here are some of Chretien. (Please excuse my floor I had just cleaned animal cages  lol
Also an aside question I dont know if you can tell in the pics but Chretiens quills are so sharp they make me bleed sometimes when I pick him up. Could this be because he is young ?


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cutie  (It would belong in Fun Stuff, btw)


----------



## Jocelyn3113 (May 28, 2011)

Oops sorry guys... Can I move it somehow >?


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Jocelyn3113 said:


> Hey all,
> Also an aside question I dont know if you can tell in the pics but Chretiens quills are so sharp they make me bleed sometimes when I pick him up. Could this be because he is young ?


Yes, new quills are very sharp since they need to poke through the skin. You'll find that they'll dull a little over time. He'll sprout a new batch of really sharp quills each time he goes through a quilling phase.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

What a cutie


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's adorable!!! Congrats on the camera - hope that means we get to see lots more!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

If a moderator sees this thread, they may move it for you.  

Anywho, Chretien is so darn cute! I love the progression of the pictures, lol. Picture 1 = Go away! Picture 2 = I guess you're not so bad. Picture 3 = Totally distracted. :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Moved 

He's cute.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> If a moderator sees this thread, they may move it for you.
> 
> Anywho, Chretien is so darn cute! I love the progression of the pictures, lol. Picture 1 = Go away! Picture 2 = I guess you're not so bad. Picture 3 = Totally distracted. :lol:


Haha I thought Picture 3 looked positively devilish. Like he just realized an evil plan to make you go away. XPXP
He's adorable.


----------



## Jocelyn3113 (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for moving it  
And yeah it will mean so many pictures you all will be like ugh can someone get her another hedgie we are sick of chretien! lol


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Jocelyn3113 said:


> And yeah it will mean so many pictures you all will be like ugh can someone get her another hedgie we are sick of chretien! lol


No such thing as too many pics! There are never enough!  And, how old is he? Just out of curiosity because you commented that he is young :B


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to say, that out of those that you posted, the third pic is totally my favorite. Look at that grin! :mrgreen:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such gorgeous pictures! I can never get enough pictures!!!


----------



## Jocelyn3113 (May 28, 2011)

Well hes sort of a rescue so the lady who gave him to me didnt really have any info. She was a breeder (not of him though) and s he said he looked pretty young and had just quilled. I assume he is young because he has gotten bigger since I got him (about two months ago)


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Aww, what a cutie! And I agree, we'll never get tired of pictures!


----------

